# Nausea - can it come and go?



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have had reasonable nausea up until the last 2 days - which my doctor said was a good sign - but not dissapeared to practically none.  Due to my missed miscarriage last time i am scared that this could be the first signs of the same thing happening.  Can you please advise?

Many thanks


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62616.0.html
This should answer your questions

Jan x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jan, thank you for that thread however I had already looked at that one and what I want to know is whether you can have it very strongly in early pregnancy 5-6 weeks and then disappear almost completely.  This is what has happened to me this time and I worry that this could mean the end of the pregnancy as happened to me before.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

KW3

unfortunately i cant answer that as with pregnancy has no guarantees.....sorry


----------

